# First HDR attempts



## Kyle Hunter (Sep 29, 2010)

These are a couple of my first attempts at HDR. I am somewhat happy with the way they came out, but there are some trouble spots.  C&C please and educate me if you can.

Thanks,
Kyle






Civil War re-enactment at the park district.






Friend's airplane and I was just trying to make a print to wow him.


----------



## MisplacedAngler (Sep 30, 2010)

Not bad at all.


----------



## JayhawkCWE (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd like a little more contrast in the first one and a little less electricity in the blue on the second one, but otherwise they look really good for your first try man.  The plane itself looks nice.  What is that?  a 182?


----------



## Kyle Hunter (Sep 30, 2010)

1978 Cessna 172N, Blue is the owners favorite color, so perhaps something was happening subliminally.  It does seem to take attention away from the subject of the photograph so maybe a little less blue would be good idea.  I also had a problem with blue showing up in the areas that are suppose to be black and I am not sure why that is happening.  I forgot to mention that the first one I used a log as my tripod and the airplane photos were hand held.


----------



## Provo (Oct 1, 2010)

I really like the 1st image. I am curious as to how you managed to captured the stars so clear with no movement but also how you have captured the the campfire. I would think the campfire light would empower the shot making it unable to capture the night sky that clear and also earth is rotating so the stars would have some sort of trail to it but they don't which is why I want to know how you got it so clear it looks really good.


----------



## Kyle Hunter (Oct 1, 2010)

Provo said:


> I really like the 1st image. I am curious as to how you managed to captured the stars so clear with no movement but also how you have captured the the campfire. I would think the campfire light would empower the shot making it unable to capture the night sky that clear and also earth is rotating so the stars would have some sort of trail to it but they don't which is why I want to know how you got it so clear it looks really good.




Seems to me that the stars do have some trailing going on.  And I believe I took 9 images 1 stop apart, as to be able to get the campfire and the stars once made into the HDR.


----------



## Provo (Oct 1, 2010)

Kyle Hunter said:


> Provo said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the 1st image. I am curious as to how you managed to captured the stars so clear with no movement but also how you have captured the the campfire. I would think the campfire light would empower the shot making it unable to capture the night sky that clear and also earth is rotating so the stars would have some sort of trail to it but they don't which is why I want to know how you got it so clear it looks really good.
> ...


 
That image came out great the campfire one


----------



## Kyle Hunter (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank-you


----------



## Bynx (Oct 1, 2010)

I think you did a great job on the first shot. All you needed was one more shot way underexposed for the fire itself. But those stars and the faces of the people are just excellent.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 1, 2010)

some funky violet colors on the wheels, but nice otherwise.  Still some halo's that need to be removed (much better than most first attempts), so nice job!


----------



## Kyle Hunter (Oct 1, 2010)

Any idea how one would go about removing those halos?


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 1, 2010)

Kyle Hunter said:


> Any idea how one would go about removing those halos?


 

Careful use of photoshop.  Going in and creating add-layer-masks


----------



## Bynx (Oct 1, 2010)

The halos are created when the Highlight Slider is not used right. Back off on it when you make your tone mapping. You can see the darker parts disappear as you move the slider. When you reach the point where the haloing is gone then thats it. Your sky in #1 is very good. Its the second one where too much Highlight Slider causes the dirty look to appear and you get the haloing.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Oct 2, 2010)

I really like these shots!  Maybe a tad more contrast in the first one.... The 2nd one is a really good shot.  I actually like the super blue sky, but that's just personal preference.  Nice work man.


----------



## Provo (Oct 7, 2010)

Kyle can you post the 1st image bad up


----------

